# 2 for 1 Main Course at Milano / Pizza Express



## irishlinks (27 Apr 2009)

A 2 for 1 voucher for Pizza Express (Previous ones have been fine to use at all branches of Milano which is owned by Pizza Express)
Not to be used on Saturdays. Valid till May 24th
Just fill in your details and . Use a BT postcode 

Link to Voucher


----------



## Guest128 (28 Apr 2009)

What postcode do you need? I've tried "BT", "BT1" but no joy...


----------



## Guest128 (28 Apr 2009)

Its okay, got it, "BT1 5AQ" will work


----------



## MB05 (6 May 2009)

Did any of you try using the voucher?  Was it accepted?


----------



## irishlinks (6 May 2009)

Apparently (over at boards.ie) it's a bit hit and miss. Galway or Cork not accepting it but Dawson St and Temple Bar had no problems.


----------



## Smashbox (6 May 2009)

Main Belfast sorting office is BT1 1AA

I don't live near one so won't even try


----------



## Guest128 (6 May 2009)

Yep can confirm no probs in Dawson St Dublin


----------

